
Why your $5 per month are worth it to pay for Medium - manojsurya
https://medium.com/@manojsurya3110/why-your-5-per-month-are-worth-it-to-pay-for-medium-bb4f422c5057
======
csgonnalive2020
It's definitely not. Thank Baal for uBlock Origin and temporary containers
firefox et al. Medium is basically quora with a slightly bigger "stick" I mean
who pays for it? Not me.

I'll start paying for medium once the nukes go off. After that it's self
service. Don't pay for Medium it's a shit place. As convenient as the
concentration camps back in the old days. convenient doesn't mean good.
Boycott medium quora and all these shit places. Or let them drown on their own
just choose your ad blockers right and don't pay for medium it's trivial to
circumvent. Fucking cynical fuckstars. Fuck medium and the indian enclave of
quora. What a piece of shit

0/0 would not pay. Will never pay. Fuck medium and quora with a circumcised
atlantic ocean depth interrogance. let them burn. What a cocksucking show

~~~
LegitShady
while its not exactly how I would have said it, that's pretty much my
sentiment as well. I don't click medium links except in anticipation of a
dumpster fire.

It seems like a way to make a nobody blog slightly more legitimate with a well
known url, but to me the url is now well known for its low quality.

